# Crossfit Level 1 Instructor Canton Ma.



## synergy911

*Training Opportunity: Crossfit Instructor Level 1 Certification *
*Open to all First Responders and Academy Staff*
Guest invites welcome if space is available.

We are running a Crossfit Level 1 Instructor certification at Crossfit HQ in Canton Ma.
September 18-19
Crossfit HQ-Crossfit One
850.00 
Canton Ma.

Signup Here----a Crossfit payment link will be forwarded via email after you signup.
Don't Wait this is a very difficult class to get into and the price is reduced, it will sell out.
August 31st Deadline to signup
CLICK HERE

Contact:
Jay Brennan
[email protected]
508-507-9110

DESCRIPTION:
The Level 1 Trainer Course is an introductory course on CrossFit's methodology, concepts, and movements. . The course includes classroom instruction on: CrossFit's conceptual framework, CrossFit's foundational movements, programming to optimize training results, and nutrition strategies to support fitness.

Hands on small group training sessions include instruction on CrossFit's foundational movements under low intensity with a focus on improving technique. Students will have their movement observed and corrected, and engage in dialogue concerning effective correction techniques.


----------



## SinePari

Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## Dan Stark

Any chance of LE shootout this year?


----------



## Dan Stark

Oh. That sucks. Thanks Gmass


----------

